
‘F for Fake’: Orson Welles' masterpiece of oddball art cinema - smollett
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/f_for_fake_orson_welles_asks_what_is_reality_in_dazzling_masterpiece_of_odd
======
robinsta
This video from "Every Frame a Painting" about 'F for Fake' is good as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GXv2C7vwX0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GXv2C7vwX0)

~~~
makmanalp
I'll go ahead and give my vote of confidence for all of "Every Frame a
Painting" \- for a complete newbie like me, it was an amazing introduction to
film in general and understanding what to pay attention to, and why certain
movies or directors are interesting or exciting to some people. Now I can't
help but see more of these details everywhere.

The Akira Kurosawa one, the Ensemble Staging one, the Satoshi Kon one, the
Wolf Children one are some of my favourites.

Nerdwriter1 does similar stuff but it's a bit more hit or miss for me. Some of
it I love, versus some is a bit too out on a limb.

~~~
kirrent
I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way about Nerdwriter1. I loved
his Shane Black and Lord of the Rings leitmotif videos but some of the more
conceptual stuff can be pretty hard to take. A good example would be his Bon
Iver video which mostly seems like conceptual waffle.

~~~
jrimbault
I think he [the Nerdwriter1] tries a bit too hard to keep a regular schedule.

Compared to Every Frame a Painting who seems to release videos when he
finished it.

------
empath75
[http://www.teemingbrain.com/2013/05/09/orson-welles-on-
chart...](http://www.teemingbrain.com/2013/05/09/orson-welles-on-chartres-
cathedral-authorship-and-the-purpose-of-human-existence/) This particular
video is worth watching even if you don't watch the whole movie.

~~~
ARCarr
This is definitely the best scene. Everybody should watch this.

------
zorpner
If you enjoy this, I also highly recommend "Filming Othello", a similar video
essay. Will be available hopefully in higher quality on the upcoming Criterion
release of Welles' Othello, or right now on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvqeQt8aLnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvqeQt8aLnU)

------
Avshalom
On a general Welles note: I also recommend One Man Band
[http://www.ubu.com/film/welles_oneman.html](http://www.ubu.com/film/welles_oneman.html)
which is actually where I first heard of F for Fake and talks a lot about
Welles ' creative process (or well talks about how he was creative).

------
youdontknowtho
I loved that film! It is pretty weird, but whole heartedly recommend it.

